# Rankgerüst Ideensammling und Tipps zum selbstbau



## Michael der 2. (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Leute

Wir haben ne richtig große Terrasse und mir kam die Idee, diese mit einem Rankgerüst aus dicken Balken zu bauen und daran __ Kletterpflanzen dran herum klettern zu lassen.
Gerne auch in Verbindung mit einer Pergola oder zumindest ein Teil / Ecke um auch etwas Schatten auf der Terrasse zu bekommen. Diese gewöhnlichen Überdachungen sagen mir nicht zu. Zur Seite des Nachbarn könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, etwas Sichtschutz durch ein Rankgitter zu machen, welches dann Flächig zuwachsen kann.

Irgendwie finde ich aber nicht so das Richtige für mich im Netz. Ich habe schon mal Googel-Bilder durchsucht aber mir fehlt immer was. Es ist einfach nicht das Richtige dabei, dass ich sage würde "So in etwa soll es werden".
Wie nennt man so etwas überhaupt richtig ? Pergola sind quasi offene Überdachungen die zuwachsen, unter Kletterhilfen / Spalier findet man wiederum solche Flächenbegrünung für Fassaden o.ä. Aber wie nennt man diese hohen Umrandungen / Abgrenzungen, mit der man Terrassen abgrenzt die diese Reiter (kurze Querbalken) oben drauf haben ?

Da hier ja immer sehr viele mit Naturgärten sind und wir viele Selbermacher hier haben, dachte ich mir hier mal nach Ideen und Tipps zu fragen.

Habt ihr so was in eurem Garten ? Wollt es Fotografieren und wir diskutieren hier ein bisschen ?
Oder würdet ihr so etwas nicht mehr machen wegen irgend einem Grund

Wäre toll wenn wir bisschen was sammeln könnten und ihr gegebenenfalls auch Fotos einstellen wollt, wie ihr das so bei euch gemacht habt.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Digicat (6. Sep. 2015)

Servus Michael

Kann Dir nur so etwas in der Art anbieten ...

Die Bilder sind noch vom alten Wohnsitz/Teich ...

    

Wir hatten damals einen Wintergarten dazu gebaut und die Terrasse neu gemacht.
Das Rankgitter ist aber "alt" geblieben.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Sep. 2015)

Ja. So etwas ähnliches soll es werden.
Zumindest das Grundgerüst. Tolle Kombination mit dem Geländer.

Hat noch jemand ne Idee oder ne Ahnung wo man so was kaufen kann oder sich Ideen holen kann? 

Grüße Michael


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (6. Sep. 2015)

So was habe ich mir gebaut.
Muss jetzt auch zuwachsen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Sep. 2015)

Oh. Das ist sehr schön. Ein ganz besonderer Gartenzaun


----------



## senator20_2000 (6. Sep. 2015)

Also ich bin noch im umbau der terrasse,  ich durch zufall ein paar bambusstangen bekommen daraus hab ich mir eine rankhilfe für den __ wein gemacht,  ich werde es die tage mal fotografieren. 
Mit was willst du es bewachsen lassen?


----------



## samorai (6. Sep. 2015)

Russischer __ Wein sieht im Herbst toll aus. Das Blattwerk wechselt seine Farbe von grün auf leuchtend rot.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Sep. 2015)

Pflanzen schaue ich dann mal. 
Hab ich auch dran gedacht. ... __ Wein o.ä.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## EntenMichl (6. Sep. 2015)

Ich würde auch __ Wein empfehlen
1. relativ pflegeleicht
2. wächst relativ rasch
3. man hat noch was zum naschen von
4. man kann seinen eigenen Wein keltern!!

Nachteil von Wein ist allerdings dass er übern Winter das komplette Laub abwirft, von daher fraglich wie es mit dem Thema Sichtschutz für dich vertretbar ist.
Zu empfehlen wäre die Weinrebe "Erdbeertraube Isabella" da sie sehr große Blätter(bis zu 40cm durchmesser) macht was als Sichtschutz wiederum toll ist


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Leute 

Bepflanzung ist erst mal Nebensache. Das Wichtigste ist erst mal Ideen zu sammeln....
Und das Rankgerüst zu bauen. 

Grüße Michael


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (6. Sep. 2015)

Ich denke, dass es bei mir __ Efeu werden wird. 
__ Immergrün und somit perfekt als Sichtschutz.
Werde es aber in Pflanzkübel setzen, damit es nicht unkontrolliert wächst.


----------



## senator20_2000 (6. Sep. 2015)

Also ICH PERSÖNLICH sehe __ efeu als mit eines der schlimmsten unkreuter an,  es wächst immer und überall und ist kaum im zaun zu halten. 
Aber unterm Strich wäre es schon gut zu wissen was du zum zuranken nehmen willst,  manche weine oder auch kletterrosen schaffen abstände von über 50cm,  bei anderen brauchst du dann kürzere abstände.


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Sep. 2015)

Ich dachte an clematis oder __ wein. Evtl auch Rosen ohne Stacheln. Bin da recht offen was das angeht. 

Grüße und gute Nacht


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (6. Sep. 2015)

Wenn es nicht dauergrün sein muss soll, kannst du auch eine Kletterhortensie nehmen.
Die wirft nur ihre Blätter ab.

__ Wein hat den gleichen Effekt wie __ Efeu.
Der wächst auch wie Unkraut.
Hatte ich vor Jahren auch noch. Alles weggemacht, dachte ich jedenfalls. Kommt jetzt immer noch überall im Garten raus.


----------



## EntenMichl (7. Sep. 2015)

Ich würde es wirklich so wie Helmut oder Pierre machen, evtl. die Rankgitter sogar aus Haselnussstangen zusammen schrauben hat was eigenes, muss aber zur Terasse passen.


Digicat schrieb:


>





Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


>


Gerade bei der Version von Pierre gefällt mir die Schräge welche man super über einen Tisch  oder eine Bank mittels Leinen/Drähte weiterziehen kann.



Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> __ Wein hat den gleichen Effekt wie __ Efeu.
> Der wächst auch wie Unkraut.


Meinst du da wilden Wein sprich Jungfernrebe oder schon Wein mit Trauben welche man essen kann.
Denn richtigen Wein muss man nur dementsprechend schneiden dass der Ertrag und die Wuchsform passt. Das haut bei meinen 7 Weinstöcken recht gut hin.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (8. Sep. 2015)

Danke für das Kompliment.

Ja, ich meine wilden __ Wein.

Das Rankgitter hat bei mir mehrere Funktionen:
1. Sichtschutz
2. Sonnenschutz, wenn es zu gewachsen ist.
3. Befestigung für das Laubnetz. Das wird einmal komplett drüber gespannt bis zur Terrasse.
Damit es nicht durchhängt, werde ich Spanngummis darunter befestigen.
So der Plan.
Bin gespannt, wie es klappt.


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Pierre

Es gibt gegen durchhängen von NG solche Netzstützen. Die schwimmen im Wasser und haben oben drauf ein Gestell.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (8. Sep. 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Die habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber da ich dann mindestens 2 größere bräuchte wird mir das zu teuer.

Aber eigentlich sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Sep. 2015)

Was die gern diskutierten Pflanzen angeht....
__ Efeu ist sehr schön und bildet im Hohen Alter (10 Jahre) eine Strauchform aus. Es schlingt dann nicht mehr überall so herum. Zudem bildet es erst dann Früchte und Blüten, die die Vögel sehr gerne fressen. Wenn man eine frei und gut zugänglich stelle hat ist es eigentlich nicht schwer zu kontrollieren. Es wächst alles oberirdisch. Selbst wenn man es am Boden mal bisschen kriechen lässt ist es kein Problem das zu entfernen. Spaten und locker aus der Hand die Triebe abstechen. Die Wurzeln sind nicht tief und die Triebe lassen sich schön abreißen vom Boden. Ich bin ein freund des Efeu. Nur ist es richtig, dass es an schwer zugänglichen Stellen, wo es mal ne Wurzel ausgebildet hat auch gerne weiter wächst. Wir haben zb einen Zaun direkt an einem Steilen Hang. Da wächst es auch und ist nicht so leicht kontrollierbar. Mir aber egal, ich lass es wachsen.
Bei der Hauswand sollte man nur aufpassen, da Efeu halt Haftwurzeln ausbildet und Fassaden leicht unansehnlich macht.
Jede Pflanze die Kriecht oder schlingt breitet sich aber so aus. Teilweise halt ohne Wurzeln an den Trieben.
Die Strauchform gibt es übrigens in Internetshops zu kaufen, falls jemand auf Efeu nicht verzichten will aber nicht möchte dass es herum krabbelt. Die werden über Stecklinge vermehrt und haben sozusagen das Alter bei behalten auch wenn sie klein sind.
Ich würde fast sagen es kommt aufs gleiche raus ob ich Efeu wachsen lasse und es hin und wieder auf dem Boden eindämme, oder ob ich andere Pflanzen wähle die ich nicht auf dem Boden eindämmen muss aber am Rankgerüst regelmäßig führen muss.

Was es bei mir wird weiß ich noch nicht. ich habe viel Platz. die Terrasse ist 8x6m. Da sind einige Stützposten an denen man eine Pflanze setzen kann. Vielleicht mach ich ne Mischung, damit es nicht so langweilig aussieht.

Efeu hat daraufhin noch einen Vorteil. Man kann besser Mähen drum herum.
Setzt man an eine gerade Terrasse an die Seite ne Rose o.ä. muss man ständig drum herum Mähen und sich was überlegen, wie das Gras an der Stelle weg kommt, wo der Rasenmäher nicht hin kommt. Efeu lässt man einfach wachsen und wie der Rasenmäher hin kommt, werden die Efeublätter einfach abgemäht. Dann wachsen die Triebe da schon von selbst nicht mehr viel.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Sep. 2015)

Ich wollte eigentlich noch ein tolles Seitenteil vorstellen, das ich im Netz gefunden habe. Leider finde ich es nicht mehr.
Es sieht recht modern aus und ist etwas anderes als die gängigen Querlattungen, die man sonst so sieht.
Zwischen den Stützposten waren 5-6 horizontale Querlatten und dann von unten aus der Mitte heraus fächerförmig angebrachte Latten nach oben gezogen.
Sah sehr toll aus. Ist halt etwas komplizierter zu schneiden wegen den Winkeln außen, aber wirklich optisch herausragend, zu dem was man so sieht und halt etwas moderner, was doch eher zu unserem Stil passt.
Vielleicht finde ich das Foto ja noch

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Sep. 2015)

schon gefunden hier das zweite Foto


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (8. Sep. 2015)

Alternativ kannst du auch Drahtseile nehmen.
Ist auch mal was anderes.


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Sep. 2015)

Ne. Bin kein Freund von Draht. Den sehen kleine Kinder und Hunde immer so schlecht


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (8. Sep. 2015)

Kannst ja rote Fähnchen dran machen.


Wäre eben eine dezente Alternative.
Aber kann ich verstehen.
Weinende Kinder sind auch Kacke.


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Sep. 2015)

Halb so wild.  Sind nicht meine.  Bzw noch nicht 

Kleiner Spaß am Rande


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Leute

Bin zurück aus dem Urlaub und kann mir weiterhin den Kopf zerbrechen....
Aus welchem Holz habt ihr das alles hergestellt wegen der Haltbarkeit ?

Ich dachte eigentlich an sibirische Lärche weil die auch ohne Holzschutz o.ä. recht dauerhaft ist und wer streicht später mal ein zugewachsenes Rankgerüst/Pergola ??? Niemand mehr...

Allerdings kosten mich das Grundgestell schon 800€ Wohl gemerkt 5Stützbalken a 3m,  2 Querbalken aus je 2x4m und  3 Lägsbalken a 1x4m und 2x5m
Ob es die Sache wert ist stelle ich mir nur die Frage....
Hinzu kommt noch das dünnere Holz für zwei Seiten und teilweise für Oben drauf als Schattenspender aber nicht komplett bedeckt

Grüße Michael


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (14. Sep. 2015)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Bin zurück aus dem Urlaub und kann mir weiterhin den Kopf zerbrechen....
> Aus welchem Holz habt ihr das alles hergestellt wegen der Haltbarkeit ?
> 
> Ich dachte eigentlich an sibirische Lärche weil die auch ohne Holzschutz o.ä. recht dauerhaft ist und wer streicht später mal ein zugewachsenes Rankgerüst/Pergola ??? Niemand mehr...


Hallo Michael,

ich habe bei mir KDI Holz verwendet und gestrichen.
Die typischen Stellen, an denen das Holz fault, wie z. B. am Halter unten, habe ich entsprechend 2 cm Luft zum Boden gelassen incl. 10 cm Rollkies, damit auf jeden Fall keine Staunässe dran kommt.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das ganze mindestens 10 Jahre hält.
Die offene Wetterseite werde ich aber trotzdem alle 3-4 Jahre streichen.



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Allerdings kosten mich das Grundgestell schon 800€ Wohl gemerkt 5Stützbalken a 3m, 2 Querbalken aus je 2x4m und 3 Lägsbalken a 1x4m und 2x5m



Welche Dimensionen haben die Balken denn???


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Sep. 2015)

die Stützbalken 9x9 und die oberen Längs- und Querbalken 9x19 weil ich da quer 6m überbrücken muss und zwei Balken verbinden bzw stoßen muss.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (14. Sep. 2015)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> die Stützbalken 9x9


OK


Michael der 2. schrieb:


> oberen Längs- und Querbalken 9x19



ganz schön groß dimensioniert.
Was sollen die denn tragen???
Zum Vergleich:
Ich habe eine Holzbalkendecke (Leimbinder), die 12/24 Balken hat. Spannweite beträgt 4,50m.
Aber die müssen auch ganz schön was tragen.



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> zwei Balken verbinden bzw stoßen muss.


inwiefern verbinden?
Nimmst du 2 6m Balken und verbindest die??

Hast du eine Skizze?


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Sep. 2015)

Viel Last müssen die eigentlich nicht tragen. 
Ich denke nur dass 6m zu lang sind um hgw 9x9 zu benutzen. Ich befürchte das sie sich auf dauer durch ihr Eigengewicht nach unten durch biegen

Stoßen nennt man das verbinden zweier holzbalken. 6m gibt es standardmäßig nicht mehr. Deshalb muss ich zwei 3m balken verbinden.
Dazu klinkt man am Ende des einen Balkens oben ein rechteck aus und am anderen Balken ein Rechteck unten.
Schau mal Google-Bilder nach Stoßverbindung Balken  nach. Da siehst du schnell was ich meine. Sicher auch wieder eine Schwachstelle bei 9x9

Grüße Michael


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (14. Sep. 2015)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Viel Last müssen die eigentlich nicht tragen.
> Ich denke nur dass 6m zu lang sind um hgw 9x9 zu benutzen. Ich befürchte das sie sich auf dauer durch ihr Eigengewicht nach unten durch biegen
> 
> Stoßen nennt man das verbinden zweier holzbalken. 6m gibt es standardmäßig nicht mehr. Deshalb muss ich zwei 3m balken verbinden.
> ...


Stoßverbindung kenn ich. Mir war nur nicht klar, welche Gesamtlänge du brauchst.

Für so eine Verbindung würde ich keine Lärche nehmen.
Durch die Restfeuchte im Holz hätte ich Angst, dass sich die Balken werfen.
Daher würde ich KVH oder noch besser BSH nehmen.
Die gibt es problemlos in 6m Länge.
Die Tragfähigkeit ist auch wesentlich höher als bei Lärche.

Eine quadratische Form geht gar nicht.
Muss schon rechteckig sein.


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Sep. 2015)

Warum schließt du bei Lärche auf Restfeuchte ?

Dann lag ich mit 9x19 als Querschnitt  ja nicht ganz daneben. 

Was ist KVH bzw BSH? 

Grüße Michael


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (14. Sep. 2015)

KVH = Konstruktionsvollholz
BSH = Brettschichtholz (Leimbinder)
Die beiden sind definitiv getrocknet und können sich nicht mehr werfen.

Lärche aber auch andere Hölzer haben eine vergleichsweise hohe Restfeuchte.
Schau dir mal die Balken an. Bei den kleineren Dimensionen fällt es gut auf.

Auszug Wikipedia:
Da Brettschichtholz aus vorsortierten und von Fehlstellen befreiten Hölzern gefertigt wird, lassen sich Tragfähigkeiten erreichen, die mit Vollholz des gleichen Querschnittes nicht erreichbar sind.


https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brettschichtholz


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Sep. 2015)

Hm...

Bei der Baumarkt-ware fällt mir das schon auf. 

Ich verwende für solche Zwecke nur Holz vom Holz Fachhandel.
Die Lärche die da angeboten wird ist technisch getrocknet und Konstruktionsholz.
Speziell die 9x9 und andere gängige Querschnitte sind aus verwindungsarmem Kreutzholz. Hab ich mal grad alles aus dem Katalog entnommen. 

Was sagst du dazu? 
Hast bisschen Ahnung, gell !.?


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Sep. 2015)

Die Vorteile des Schichtholz klingen mal nachvollziehbar und logisch.  Allerdings sollte es nur vor Regen geschützt verwendet werden. Hab ich mal gelesen die tage.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (15. Sep. 2015)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte es nur vor Regen geschützt verwendet werden. Hab ich mal gelesen die tage.


Mein Carport besteht aus BSH, welches natürlich gestrichen ist.
Da passiert nichts dran. Steht jetzt schon fast 10 Jahre.
Deine Konstruktion wird ja auch immer wieder durchlüftet und somit getrocknet.

Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass mein Holzunterstand ein fertiger Bausatz Carport war. 
Das Holz hat sich ziemlich geworfen.
Kann heute Nachmittag mal die Dimensionen messen.
Sind auch recht dünn dimensioniert.


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Sep. 2015)

Das wäre praktisch. dann hat man mal nen Ahaltspunkt.


----------



## jule (15. Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir sammeln ja auch immer Ideen für den Garten. Wir haben auf einer Ausstellung ein tolles "Gerüst" aus Robinie gesehen (geschälte naturbelassene Stämme) 

Uns gefällt das "naturnahme" daran sehr gut. Konstruktionsholz verwende ich gerne, wenn es danach nicht mehr sichtbar ist, sonst finde ich natürliche Elemente oder was mit Rinde, natürlichen Biegungen etc. viel schöner (aber zum Glück ist das ja wirklich Geschmacksache  )


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (15. Sep. 2015)

So.... ich habe mal einen befreundeten "Holzwurm" befragt.

Der würde folgendes machen:

Stützbalken 10/10 ( 9/9 ist wohl typische Baumarktgröße)
Querbalken 10/20 oder 10/18 (kommt auf das Sägewerk an)

Material: __ Douglasie oder Lärche

Behandlung:

1 x streichen mit Bläuesperre
2 x streichen mit Farbe


Schutz der Querbalken:
Oberseite mit Teerpappe bedecken und als UV-Schutz für die Pappe ein Brett zusätzlich befestigen

Alternative:

Oberseite mit Zinkblech drauf, ist aber teurer

Die Stützen müssen in Anker mit Gewindestangen und Beton gesetzt werden.
Die Querbalken wie im Fachwerk diagonal zum Stützbalken befestigen.
Damit hättest du schon mal eine Verwindemöglichkeit der Stützen beseitigt.
Jetzt müssten die aber seitlich noch abgefangen werden.
Das hängt aber alles davon ab, wie windanfällig der Bereich ist.


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Sep. 2015)

Wow, danke für die Info. Hast dich ja richtig Schlau gemacht. Vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz. likelikelikelike
Bin ich ja schon mal recht gut informiert.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (16. Sep. 2015)

Hat mich ja auch interessiert.


----------

